# s.ytimg.com is requesting permission to store information on your computer



## trogwolf

I am also getting this message for the past few days. "s.ytimg.com is requesting permission to store information on your computer" Since there is no s.ytimg.com, I find the fact that this white box obstructs my youtube viewing experience very irritating.

While this link http://www.macromedia.com/support/documentation/en/flashplayer/help/help06.html provided by Phantom010 is no doubt a valuable resource, I am not sure it answers the concerns of people getting this specific message when they are trying to watch a youtube video.

Frankly the message looks like it is coming from a source desiring to load a virus onto my computer. Has anyone been able to identify or trace back any virus related issues with/to this message? I mean why would I even be getting an adobe flash player message from a youtube video?


----------



## trogwolf

I sent a security email to Youtube. Besides the fact that s.ytimg.com doesn't seem to exist, my other concern is that the premise for the request to store something on your computer is that you have an adobe setting of 3KB (apparently a default) and they want to be able to store up to 10KB. So if this is a valid request, why would I still get the popup after changing my setting to allow 1 Mb to be stored locally? And why is it s.ytimg.com asking and not youtube.com? 

It all sounds like a new virus delivery system to me. I will let you know what response, If any, I get from youtube.


----------



## Megabite

Seems it is a youTube helper.....


----------



## Phantom010

http://www.keiths-place.com/blogs/keith/2008/sytimgcom-wants-set-a-cookie-err-who

It's from Google.

*s.ytimg.com *entered *HERE*:

IP: 209.85.148.113

http://whatismyipaddress.com/ip/209.85.148.113

IP: 74.125.4.21

http://whatismyipaddress.com/ip/74.125.4.21

IP: 74.125.39.113

http://whatismyipaddress.com/ip/74.125.39.113

You can block the cookie.


----------



## trogwolf

Thanks for the additional links and info Phantom010


----------

